# best horizontal and vertical shooter SNES games?



## Prime (May 26, 2008)

I looked at the Essentials for the SNES but i can't pick out the all the horizontal and vertical shooters.

What are the best best horizontal and vertical shooters for the SNES?


----------



## Rayder (May 26, 2008)

Here's a list I found in 10 seconds of Googling.

SNES Titles
Side Scrolling Shooter

BioMetal

Blazeon

Darius Twin

Earth Defense Force

Gradius 3

Phalanx

R-Type 3

Super Nova

Super R-Type

Thunder Spirits

UN Squadron

Xardion

Hope that helps you.


----------



## Prime (May 26, 2008)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Here's a list I found in 10 seconds of Googling.



Was a slight hint that i should ask questions on GBAtemp i should always use google?

Anyways, thanks.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

One of my favourite horizontal shooters on the SNES was always Gradius 3 and another is Parodius.  R-Type 3 is also pretty good but not really my type of shooter.

If you want a really good shoot em up go for Super Smash TV, one of my favourite blasters on any system.  It's not a horizontal or vertical shooter though, it's an run around and shoot game with 8-way shotting.  Awesome game.


----------



## TLSpartan (May 26, 2008)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> One of my favourite horizontal shooters on the SNES was always Gradius 3 and another is Parodius.  R-Type 3 is also pretty good but not really my type of shooter.
> 
> If you want a really good shoot em up go for Super Smash TV, one of my favourite blasters on any system.  It's not a horizontal or vertical shooter though, it's an run around and shoot game with 8-way shotting.  Awesome game.



I only played the original on the NES. I can see how it would be superior to the NES version. Fun game though


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 26, 2008)

TLSpartan said:
			
		

> TrolleyDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which game?


----------



## DanTheManMS (May 26, 2008)

I've always been partial to U.N. Squadron myself.  Not the most complex of horizontal shooters, but still fun nonetheless.


----------



## Devante (Jun 2, 2008)

Why hasn't Axelay been mentioned yet?????


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 4, 2008)

Super Turrican.


----------



## Mazor (Jun 4, 2008)

Sunset Riders. Excellent horizontal shooter with co-operative play.


----------



## Skyler (Jun 15, 2008)

The best Vertical 2D shooter is proberly Super Aleste (called Space Megaforce in USA).
It's like an older brother of Gun Nac on the NES with similar power-ups etc, but in the more hard-core Super Aleste you're not fighting giant robot bunnies and stuff.


----------



## Depravo (Apr 20, 2009)

Skyler said:
			
		

> The best Vertical 2D shooter is proberly Super Aleste (called Space Megaforce in USA).



I was going to suggest that one too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Gadzooks! I didn't realise how old this thread was!


----------

